# My little boy!!



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Here are some recent photos of my baby, Diego! He's now 6 months old!!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

aw hi diego! sucha lil cutie :]


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Really cute piccies


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what a beautiful sweetheart!!

kisses nat


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Adorable! Completely Adorable! Reminds me of Hershey. Maybe that's what Hersh will look like when about that age?  

I'm so glad you shared those pics!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What a sweet face! I just want to smooch that silly little nose! :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

NO that last pic is too precious..........and that second one well he should try out for chi GQ mag!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

He is a lil cutie pie!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

So sweet !


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

What a handsome little boy. He's so little.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, he is sooo handsome! Seriously, what a gorgeous boy. I love his markings too, the diamond on his face looks like an arrow with the line of white hitting his nose. More pictures!


----------



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

he is soooo cute


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Sooooo adorable you should show him!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Love his coloring...he is very handsome


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Awww...thanks guys!  Diego's getting a big head after reading him all these nice messages!! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Jessica said:


> Wow, he is sooo handsome! Seriously, what a gorgeous boy. I love his markings too, the diamond on his face looks like an arrow with the line of white hitting his nose. More pictures!


i was thinking the same thing about that marking! it looks like an arrowhead... 

you've got a rare arrowhead chi lol forget about deer head and apple head arrow head is the way to go


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> Jessica said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, he is sooo handsome! Seriously, what a gorgeous boy. I love his markings too, the diamond on his face looks like an arrow with the line of white hitting his nose. More pictures!
> ...


I'm going to trade Lily in for one of those new super cool arrow head models. I'll be one step ahead of Paris Hilton.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

He's adorable That last pic is sooooo cute


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

He's so gorgeous he makes me even more sad about her givign away my chocolate boy *sniffle*

He has such lovely markings too. Very photogenic!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm going to trade Lily in for one of those new super cool arrow head models. I'll be one step ahead of Paris Hilton. [/quote]

Rachael ..i gotta say you are one funny lady...i cant count how many times you have made me laugh :lol: :wave:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

aaawww, he's so cute! i love his colors.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

What a cute little baby!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> you've got a rare arrowhead chi lol forget about deer head and apple head arrow head is the way to go


 :lol: Too funny!! Thanks everyone for all the nice comments!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He is absolutely gorgeous. I love his colouring.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so very handsome


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Diego is so cute


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: He is adorable! I'm going to have to add him to the list of chihuahuas that I want given to me!! :lol: :lol:


----------

